# Long island NY gamers?



## samb1230 (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be moving to long island after this summer and leaving my old campaign buddies. I would like to veiw this as an oppurtunity to find a new group. I have been playing for about 10 years, I am pretty busy so if DM is needed it will have to premade modules.  Please let me know if you are in the area and we can meet up. I would prefer a weekly campaign that lasted 2-3 hours each rather than a mouthly maratron since I have a toddler so short and sweet works out better for me.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 1, 2009)

samb1230 said:


> I will be moving to long island




Where on Long Island?  I'm currently looking to start up a group, more than willing to DM.


----------



## samb1230 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be somewhere in Suffolk county. Still shopping fir a townhouse.  Do you have few players already?  Any hobby stores around to do recuiting?

Send me a PM and we can disscuss the details, hopefully we are less than an hour away from eachother.

Edit: i just checked the map and you're in Suffolk county as well. I am trying to find a place near east patchogue since I will be working at that hospital there.


----------

